# Every Day is Sundog!



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

You know it makes sense.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Did someone order a sundog? D:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

*haters gonna hate*


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nearly all my dog folder:


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dogs > Cats


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rawrguy said:


>


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Oh stoner dog, you crazy dog.



HardRock said:


> Dogs > Cats


Never had a cat before, is this really true?



HardRock said:


>


Humans could really learn from this dog... especially my neighbor who I saw walking her dogs this afternoon and nearly on the dogs freshly made poo :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kiirby said:


>


This pic is so priceless.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Everyyydayyyy is likeee Sunnndaaaayy.

But yeah this thread made me feel slightly ill


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

If ya don't like dogs then gid outta here!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Whilst the dogs in this thread aren't all the most endearing pooches, they're dogs regardless and so they're awesome.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Euphoria


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

finally, a dog thread!!! time to look for pics

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't think of anything more inspiring than dogs wearing people clothes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread delivers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like dogs more than cats, sorry....I had a doggie and he was my best friend. 
This is probably one of my favorite doggie pics I had ever seen on this site :wink


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> This thread delivers.


+1


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I LOVE THIS THREAD :yay


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I love dogs in costumes. :boogie


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Lolcats are not allowed in this thread!!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


>


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in yer thred

posting lolkittehz


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


:teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

and I'm done


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

A world where Sundog goes past without the flutter of an eyelid, and Caturday celebrations are still going on, is a cruel world indeed.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

kiirby said:


> A world where Sundog goes past without the flutter of an eyelid, and Caturday celebrations are still going on, is a cruel world indeed.


Well, well, well, if it isn't kiirby. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Well, well, well, if it isn't kiirby. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox.


Ah, Aloysius, my old friend. How you've changed. You used to be on the side of good. Even the greatest can be overcome by evil... and cats. The Hannibal to my Scipio, the infant to my plastic bag, the Juliet to my Romeo.

...

wait..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Ah, Aloysius, my old friend. How you've changed. You used to be on the side of good. Even the greatest can be overcome by evil... and cats. The Hannibal to my Scipio, the infant to my plastic bag, the Juliet to my Romeo.
> 
> ...
> 
> wait..


Wait... I thought _I_ was romeo.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Kiirby and Aloysius sitting in a tree doin stuff they shouldn't be....


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

ur makin me shy lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


OMG!!!! :um


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

bump, this thread made me literally LOLZ :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm ashamed that some of these pictures made me laugh.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------

